# عرض عن الحريق.



## رمزة الزبير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

نرفق ملف عرض عن الحريق:


منقول لتعم الفائدة..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورة عرض جميل


----------



## safety113 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على العرض


----------

